# Omnitrope - Help With Dosage & Protocol



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I've never done GH but have been doing gear for over a year now. I'm in decent condition at the moment with a nice low bf % and was considering bringing GH into the mix. The only thing is that I'm unsure on what to really expect from it. I don't want to have really high exceptions of the stuff but from looking at my current condition, how can GH benefit me?

My goals as always are:


Increase lean muscle tissue

Maintain low BF %


The thing that intrigues me the most about GH is the ability to increase the number of muscle fibres. I can only imagine this must enhance a persons look quite dramatically.



I'm also unsure on how to dose GH as I've read conflicting evidence about ED use compared to EOD.

I was thinking the following...

5iu ED (One morning shot)

10iu EOD (Morning + Pre-Workout)


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Afternoon bump


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

your physique would see water increase from HGH i recon but expect better skin, better mood, better sleep, strength increase, slight bf reduction,

last cycle i actually got stronger on lots peps n gh in my pct than on cycle


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> your physique would see water increase from HGH i recon but expect better skin, better mood, better sleep, strength increase, slight bf reduction,
> 
> last cycle i actually got stronger on lots peps n gh in my pct than on cycle


In your opinion what would be the best way to dose mate?

5iu ED or... 10iu (split AM & PM) 3x per week?

What kind of a look can I expect from 6 months of HGH use?

I'm not really too sure on how my body will differ physically from 6 months of HGH + AAS use as opposed to only AAS use.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

what i do i think is best,

i use in pct and onwards,

ghrp6 100mcg/cjc 100mcg -> 15 mins > 2iu HGH upon waking

ghrp6 100mcg/cjc 100mcg -> 15 mins > 2iu HGH post workout

IPAM 100mcg/cjc 100mcg pre bed

i think the use of peptides makes hgh have more visible results


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion EOD is better for size, which Omnitrope you got (thin or thick box)


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion EOD is better for size, which Omnitrope you got (thin or thick box)


It's the thick box by the looks of it mate.

Have you used this stuff yourself and do you rate it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> It's the thick box by the looks of it mate.
> 
> Have you used this stuff yourself and do you rate it?


Does the insert have a clear tab holding it together? If so then yes I have it now


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Does the insert have a clear tab holding it together? If so then yes I have it now


Yeh that's the one mate 

So would you say 10iu EOD is more than adequate mate? I know not to expect massive gains in size. I'm more aiming at improving my current condition even further.

Also, where in the world do you get the pen for these cartridges lol. Can't seem to find anything online :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No idea on the pen I think they are prescribed buddy, I use 8iu's M/W/F and find this to be enough for me


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> No idea on the pen I think they are prescribed buddy, I use 8iu's M/W/F and find this to be enough for me


If 8iu's is enough for you, then it shall be enough for me mate 

How exactly do you measure out 8iu's then pal and what is 1iu in ml?

Here are some pics of my Omnitrope. Does all look legit?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> If 8iu's is enough for you, then it shall be enough for me mate
> 
> How exactly do you measure out 8iu's then pal and what is 1iu in ml?
> 
> ...


that is the same as mine as much as i can work out, there are small things about it that make it legit (apart from the fact it is) machine crimping tops, patterned bung etc......

it is pharma GH so huge amounts are not needed imo......

measurements - there is 30iu in the vial in 1.5ml of water so each 10iu on a 1ml slin pin = 2iu of GH so you need 40units on the slin pin for 8iu of GH


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> that is the same as mine as much as i can work out, there are small things about it that make it legit (apart from the fact it is) machine crimping tops, patterned bung etc......
> 
> it is pharma GH so huge amounts are not needed imo......
> 
> measurements - there is 30iu in the vial in 1.5ml of water so each 10iu on a 1ml slin pin = 2iu of GH so you need 40units on the slin pin for 8iu of GH


Cheers for the useful info mate. I was looking to purchase the reusable HGH pen but can't find them anywhere.

Will just have to use slin' needles.

Do I have to watch my carb intake around pinning times mate? I know with peptides you have to but am unsure with HGH.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

@Pscarb

I'm now considering using 10iu's EOD (split into 2x 5iu doses) only because I think it'll be easier to measure out using a 0.25ml insulin syringe :lol:

My measuring can be diabolical sometimes lol.

I've never drawn from a cartridge like the one Omnitrope one. Is it exactly the same as drawing gear mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> Do I have to watch my carb intake around pinning times mate? I know with peptides you have to but am unsure with HGH.


no need mate with GH



Contest said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> I'm now considering using 10iu's EOD (split into 2x 5iu doses) only because I think it'll be easier to measure out using a 0.25ml insulin syringe :lol:
> 
> ...


put the needle in the bung hold upside down and draw out your dose buddy


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no need mate with GH
> 
> put the needle in the bung hold upside down and draw out your dose buddy


Sounds simple enough. Thanks for your advice and tips mate. Helpful as always


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

This is a different box to the ones I can get hold of.

It also says in the description, only 20iu not 30.

Does this sound right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This is a different box to the ones I can get hold of.
> 
> It also says in the description, only 20iu not 30.
> 
> Does this sound right?


i have used these and found them ok but not as good as the thicker box me and @Contest have.

if you look closely it says 20iu per ml there is 1.5ml in the vial so in total 30iu

be careful though as there are a huge amount of fakes out there since Omnitrope was given a NHS contract and replaced Humatrope


----------

